# Previsões curto prazo (até 3 dias) - Dezembro 2019



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2019 às 12:09)

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- MeteoGalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- MeteoGalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- OPC Lightning Strike Density (Açores/Madeira/Atlântico)
- AEMET DEA (Canárias/Madeira)

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2019 às 13:17)

Hoje até amanhã de madrugada teremos uma superfície frontal que deverá deixar alguma precipitação na zona do Baixo Guadiana. No Barlavento Algarvio não deverá chover.  






A partir de terça-feira começará de novo um padrão de frentes vindas de noroeste que deverão render bem no Litoral Norte e na região do Vouga. 





As temperaturas serão relativamente elevadas para o mês de dezembro, mas a noite de segunda para terça poderá ser relativamente fria, com temperaturas negativas no Vale do Douro.  

Segunda-feira, às 12:00





Terça às 6:00


----------



## MSantos (9 Dez 2019 às 11:26)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Hoje até amanhã de madrugada teremos uma superfície frontal que deverá deixar alguma precipitação na zona do Baixo Guadiana. No Barlavento Algarvio não deverá chover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Não devias fazer link direto das imagens, senão quando os outros vão ler o post a imagem atualizou para a saída mais recente e o que dizes já não tem nada a ver com a imagem!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Dez 2019 às 10:52)

A próxima segunda-feira promete ao nível da precipitação. 

*Domingo





Segunda às 6:00





Segunda ao meio-dia





Segunda às 18:00 





Terça à meia-noite





  *


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2019 às 12:37)

Azores. Vento, vento e mais vento.


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2019 às 12:49)

Azores. Ondas, ondas e mais ondas.


----------



## frederico (14 Dez 2019 às 14:12)

Se chover na serra do Caldeirão o que estão a prever alguns modelos o primeiro passo para atenuar a seca será dado pois as ribeiras poderão começar  a correr... coisa que não acontece há quase 12 meses!

Para Domingo:






E Segunda:


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Dez 2019 às 23:24)

*Cartas do Arome da saída das 12*:

*Precipitação*:






*Vento*






50 a 60 mm em 3 horas na zona de Albufeira/Quarteira e rajadas entre 90 a 110 km/h na zona de Faro/Olhão, são duas situações mais extremas neste modelo, que tem os seus excessos.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Dez 2019 às 21:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> 50 a 60 mm em 3 horas na zona de Albufeira/Quarteira e rajadas entre 90 a 110 km/h na zona de Faro/Olhão, são duas situações mais extremas neste modelo, que tem os seus excessos.



Essa precipitação poderá ser sobretudo de origem convectiva, uma vez que a partir desta meia-noite (Domingo para Segunda-feira) aumenta a probabilidade de instabilidade atmosférica em todo o sul do continente. Diria que o Algarve encontra-se dentro da zona onde se poderão registar fenómenos de precipitação intensa associados à ocorrência de trovoadas, até ao final da tarde de amanhã, Segunda-feira.

A partir das 03h00, só o distrito de *Viana do Castelo *não estará com aviso meteorológico por precipitação.


----------



## Candy (15 Dez 2019 às 21:43)

Em Peniche também temos uma previsão jeitosa para quarta e quinta-feira! Especialmente o vento...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2019 às 23:01)

O modelo Harmonie-Arome da AEMET com umas belas rajadas, amanhã ao meio-dia.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Dez 2019 às 00:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> Essa intrusão de ar frio tão a sul terá de dar em componente de instabilidade, trazendo boa chuva ao sul.
> Esperemos que o núcleo da depressão esteja um pouco subido ao entrar no território, trazendo assim chuva farta do Tejo para baixo.


E aparentemente é isso mesmo que vai acontecer com muita precipitação convetiva  









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (16 Dez 2019 às 01:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E aparentemente é isso mesmo que vai acontecer com muita precipitação convetiva
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Em perspectiva bastante actividade convectiva.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2019 às 10:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2019 às 10:51)

Storm Forecast
Valid: Mon 16 Dec 2019 06:00 to Tue 17 Dec 2019 06:00 UTC
Issued: Mon 16 Dec 2019 03:17
Forecaster: VAN DER VELDE

*A level 1 was issued for SW Iberian Peninsula mainly for severe convective wind gusts and tornado chances.*

SYNOPSIS / DISCUSSION

*Low pressure systems near Scotland and over Portugal with associated convection. The south end of a frontal zone where warm low level air advects into SW Iberia develops some CAPE. Very strong 1-3 km flow of 20-30 m/s suggests severe convective wind gusts can occur, while also DLS and LLS are supportive of tornado chances. Strong flow over the coastline also may help produce stationary convective cells with excessive convective precipitation.*


----------



## Pek (16 Dez 2019 às 11:15)

No que se refere à neve... +36 horas








P. S.: Iso 0°C


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Dez 2019 às 12:07)

Ohhh Elsa 











E mantém as piores previsões 































E terá todos os ingredientes necessários para um temporal de Inverno à séria


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2019 às 14:13)

@Ricardo Carvalho mais que rajadas, a velocidade média disparou para valores inacreditáveis. Perigoso.
Mete 90 km/h para cá!
Margem sul idem


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Dez 2019 às 16:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> @Ricardo Carvalho mais que rajadas, a velocidade média disparou para valores inacreditáveis. Perigoso.
> Mete 90 km/h para cá!
> Margem sul idem



Aquilo que me deixa mais preocupado e apreensivo em relação à situação é a concordância dos modelos a tão poucas horas de distância do evento João, existindo apenas algum desfasamento à hora em que a maior intensidade do mesmo pode acontecer por cá ,ou seja, numa hora, ou não em que ainda toda a gente anda na rua ,se fosse mais tarde, já seria menos preocupante! Contudo a predominância dos ventos de SW , nem à noite pode deixar ninguém tranquilo, dado que todas as nossas infraestruturas com ventos dos quadrantes de Sul são bem mais vulneráveis! Vamos aguardar pelas próximas saídas, mas a manter-se assim penso que será preciso muita precaução por parte das autoridades, e de nós cidadãos não nos expormos de forma irresponsável aos riscos inerentes desta situação, com certeza o IPMA lançará avisos Laranja/Vermelho para alguns distritos, inclusive os nossos!

Previsão para o distrito de Setúbal  GFS 18.00 UTC






Previsão para o distrito de Setúbal  ECMWF  21.00 UTC






Meteograma


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2019 às 17:11)

Não sei muito bem como é que o IPMA vai agir.






Nomear 'Elsa' uma depressão gigantesca a norte dos Açores é simples e direto. Mas nos próximos dias surgirão vários núcleos secundários, incluindo possivelmente um que temporariamente aumentará a velocidade do vento no continente (72-96h).

A 96h as condições tempestuosas persistem no território português mas a 'Elsa' estará muito diferente em termos de configuração. Mas também não me parece muito prudente gastar os nomes dos ciclones. Chegar a 22 de Dez na 'Ines' é provavelmente excessivo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Dez 2019 às 17:24)

Orion disse:


> Não sei muito bem como é que o IPMA vai agir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2019 às 17:38)

Para os próximos dias mais dois sistemas frontais bastante activos, em especial na Quarta e Quinta-feira:















Tendo em conta a chuva que já caiu, não sei como alguns rios  em especial do Norte/Centro irão reagir, tudo irá depender da quantidade de precipitação..


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2019 às 18:22)

Aparentemente, e segundo o ECMWF 12Z, a depressão irá entrar algures pela zona Norte ( GFS 12z coloca o centro um pouco mais a Sul ) o campo de ventos é extenso, muitas zonas em especial no litoral e terras altas a superar os 100 Km/h de rajada:


----------



## Tonton (17 Dez 2019 às 18:52)

*Depressão ELSA - Portugal Continental - Comunicado nº 2*

Informação Meteorológica
Comunicado válido entre 2019-12-16 16:01 e 2019-12-20 03:00
Depressão ELSA - Portugal Continental - Comunicado nº 2
No seguimento dos critérios de emissão estabelecidos, o IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores, atribuiu o nome de ELSA a um núcleo depressionário de uma depressão complexa, com localização prevista em 50°N 28°W e com uma pressão atmosférica no seu centro de 968 hPa, no dia 17 de dezembro de 2019 às 18UTC. Portugal continental não será afetado diretamente pela depressão ELSA, mas sim pela corrente zonal originada pelo gradiente de pressão entre a referida depressão e um anticiclone localizado a sul do arquipélago dos Açores. Assim, entre o dia 18 e a manhã de dia 20, prevê-se um aumento da intensidade do vento em todo o continente, com rajadas até 80 km/h no litoral das regiões Norte e Centro e até 110 km/h nas terras altas, um aumento da altura significativa das ondas junt o à costa, com ondas predominantemente de oeste com 4 a 6 metros, e precipitação por vezes forte.As zonas marítimas de responsabilidade nacional serão afetadas com vento forte e agitação marítima forte.Nota: Nesta altura do ano a hora UTC corresponde à hora local de Portugal Continental e da Madeira e a mais uma hora do que a hora local dos Açores.
Para mais detalhes para a navegação marítima consultar:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/boletins/
Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa Ter, 17 Dez 2019 16:38:18


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Dez 2019 às 19:29)

Bem, a 12z do GFS agravou a coisa e bem. 65 km/h de vento médio aqui na zona com imensa precipitação, sendo que esta está centrada no centro do país. No litoral Oeste vento muito forte também.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Dez 2019 às 22:17)

_
A level 2 was issued across Portugal mainly for tornadoes, excessive rainfall and severe wind gusts.

The highest severe weather threat is forecast across western Iberia. A tongue of enhanced lower tropospheric moisture, with mixing ratios above 10 g/kg, will impinge on the coastline of Portugal and southwestern Spain by the late evening hours. In combination with steepening lapse rates ahead of a deep approaching trough, MLCAPE between 500 and 1000 J/kg is forecast along the coastlines between Wednesday 21 and Thursday 06 UTC. Numerous waves of deep-moist convection are forecast across the area during this time. Strong lower tropospheric bulk shear, attaining 15 m/s in 0-1 km layer, as well as SRH between 100 and 250 m2/s2 in the same layer point to enhanced tornado threat, particularly if isolated supercells manage to develop. Besides tornadoes, severe wind gusts and excessive precipitation will be possible as well. Level 2 highlights an area with the highest threat of severe.

Further east, vertical wind shear will be lower and forecast profiles across coastlines of Algeria or Sardegna and Corsica point to the enhanced threat of excessive precipitation given high RH through low to mid-troposphere and low LCLs._


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2019 às 01:27)

*Previsão não oficial*

*PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL: Tempo severo (Tempestade Elsa)*





*Carta Sinóptica de superfície prevista para
Quarta-feira, 18 de Dezembro de 2019_18h00*

O território de Portugal Continental estará hoje condicionado pela profunda tempestade ELSA (965 hPa), localizada a noroeste da Península Ibérica por volta das 18h00 e que afectará todo o território de Portugal Continental, particularmente as regiões do norte e centro. Assim, um sistema frontal afectará todo o território do continente ao longo do dia de hoje, Quarta-feira: inicialmente a passagem da superfície frontal quente ao longo do dia e, posteriormente, a passagem da superfície frontal fria no final da tarde e início da noite.
Nestas condições sinópticas, numa primeira fase entre o início da manhã e o meio da tarde, é esperado um aumento da nebulosidade e ocorrência de precipitação fraca a moderada, com o vento a rodar para o quadrante sul e tendendo a intensificar-se ao longo do dia.
Numa segunda fase, a partir do final da tarde de hoje, ocorre a aproximação da superfície frontal fria ao litoral oeste, começando a afectar o território de Portugal Continental ao início da noite, do litoral para o interior e de norte para sul; a passagem desta superfície frontal fria dará origem a precipitação pontualmente forte, sob a forma de períodos de chuva intensos e que passarão progressivamente a aguaceiros, em especial no litoral oeste das regiões norte e centro; haverá ainda a possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas e queda de granizo. A quantidade de precipitação poderá ser bastante significativa nas regiões do norte e centro, existindo a probabilidade de inundações rápidas em meios urbanos e, pontualmente em algumas zonas do Minho, Douro Litoral e Beira Litoral, ocorrer o transbordo do leito de alguns rios pelo fraco encaixe resultante da excessiva pluviosidade acumulada e aos solos já saturados.
Associado à passagem da superfície frontal fria estará associado o vento resultante da enorme diferença de pressão atmosférica entre o centro da tempestade ELSA (965 hPa) e um anticiclone centrado no norte de África (1023 hPa); a diferença tão enorme da pressão atmosférica dará origem a ventos fortes, com rajadas muito fortes (acima dos 100 km/h), especialmente no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.
Assim, para as regiões com maior probabilidade de serem afectadas pela intempérie (região norte e litoral centro) recomenda-se o acompanhamento do evoluir das condições meteorológicas, nomeadamente no período mais crítico a partir do meio da tarde de hoje e estar atento às recomendações das autoridades de protecção civil nacionais e municipais. Como já se referiu, não se descarta a ocorrência de inundações rápidas, particularmente em zonas urbanas, bem como a queda de estruturas que não estejam devidamente fixas; em caso de circulação, atenção aos lençóis de água e queda de árvores provocadas pelo vento forte.
A forte instabilidade tenderá a manter-se para Quinta-feira, onde se espera que as condições meteorológicas tendam também a agravar-se significativamente no centro e sul do continente.

EDIT (02h00): Faltou mencionar nesta previsão que a probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas durante a noite de hoje para amanhã estende-se a todo o território do continente.


----------



## Candy (18 Dez 2019 às 02:31)

Bem, até esta hora não existe qualquer aviso a baixo do distrito de Leiria para o dia de amanhã. 

A última saída voltou a carregar no vento. 
Vamos ver o que nos diz a próxima. 

A esta hora já se sente o intensificar do vento em Peniche. Veremos.
A Estação do Cabo Carvoeiro foi arranjada há uns dois anos mas continua sem debitar dados. 
Dava jeito neste evento!


----------



## huguh (18 Dez 2019 às 10:58)

*Aviso à População: Precipitação forte e persistente, vento forte e agitação marítima*
De acordo com a informação meteorológica disponibilizada pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) prevê-se, para as próximas 48 horas, um agravamento das condições meteorológicas, com precipitação forte e persistente, vento forte nas terras altas e no litoral e agitação marítima forte em toda a costa.

**


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2019 às 11:07)

GFS 6z mostra dois sistemas frontais bastante activos, em especial para hoje, amanhã, e parte de sexta-feira:


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2019 às 12:23)

Emitidos avisos vermelhos de precipitação para o extremo noroeste do País.


----------



## huguh (18 Dez 2019 às 12:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> Emitidos avisos vermelhos de precipitação para o extremo noroeste do País.



*Braga, Viana do Castelo e Vila Real com aviso vermelho para precipitação entre as 12h e as 18h para o dia de amanhã!*


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2019 às 12:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Emitidos avisos vermelhos de precipitação para o extremo noroeste do País.


~

Viana do Castelo:






Braga:






Vila Real:






Situação meteorológica de risco extremo, no que toca à precipitação para estes Distritos do Norte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Dez 2019 às 12:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Emitidos avisos vermelhos de precipitação para o extremo noroeste do País.



Avisos emitidos para amanhã dia 19.

Vento






Precipitação






Agitação Marítima






Resumo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Dez 2019 às 12:37)

Podendo grande parte dessa precipitação ser convectiva dado a probabilidade de trovoadas severas em grande parte do país Os valores de SWEAT vão estar em grande maioria das vezes acima dos 300!


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Dez 2019 às 12:48)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Podendo grande parte dessa precipitação ser convectiva dado a probabilidade de trovoadas severas em grande parte do país Os valores de SWEAT vão estar em grande maioria das vezes acima dos 300!


Do mesmo site, gráfico do SWEAT index para Aveiro:





http://weather.ou.edu/~abell/sweat.html  "
Less Than 300
No Activity Expected
300 to 400
Isolated Heavy to Moderate Thunderstorms
400 to 500
Severe Thunderstorms and Tornadoes Probable
Greater Than 500
Severe Thunderstorms and Tornadoes Likely"


----------



## MSantos (18 Dez 2019 às 13:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Podendo grande parte dessa precipitação ser convectiva dado a probabilidade de trovoadas severas em grande parte do país Os valores de SWEAT vão estar em grande maioria das vezes acima dos 300!



Com esta sinóptica existe alguma possibilidade de ocorrência de fenómenos extremos de vento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Dez 2019 às 13:08)

c0ldPT disse:


> Do mesmo site



Muito bom, site com informação ao mais alto nível  Já agora na continuação da conversa 






Contudo por cá , é o vento que me contínua a preocupar mais, dado que é uma zona pouco habituada ao mesmo, ainda mais da predominância que será


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Dez 2019 às 13:14)

MSantos disse:


> Com esta sinóptica existe alguma possibilidade da existência de fenómenos extremos de vento



Possibilidade com estas condições vai existir sempre Miguel, contudo são situações muito difíceis de prever , como tu sabes  Os valores de SWEAT diz-nos isto :

SWEAT +250 condições favoráveis à convecção.
SWEAT +300 condições favoraveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
SWEAT +400 condições favoraveis à ocorrência de tornados

*Fonte: *http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2019 às 13:53)

Atualizados também os avisos de vento, laranja para o centro, Portalegre e Santarém.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2019 às 19:13)

Impressionante a carta de rajadas do ECMWF 12z para amanhã à noite


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2019 às 19:40)

Para amanhã, segundo o ECMWF 12 z:


----------



## rfilipeg (18 Dez 2019 às 20:46)

Ora boas,

Com tanta lenga lenga já me perdi, mas afinal o evento vigoroso seria hoje ou amanhã?

O vento apesar de ter soprado forte nada de anormal. Olho às imagens de satélite e lá se foi a frente. Esse pos frontal é o evento de vento conjugado com trovoada?

E a tal suposta segunda depressão não se iria formar?

É que eu e muita gente já perdeu o fio à meada.

Gostava que me explicassem o que se passou e que se vai passar nas próximas supostas 48h de tempo severo, que para já um dia normal de inverno.

Obrigado.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2019 às 20:52)

Hoje é o primeiro round, com a frente e o pós frontal com atividade moderada a forte, amanhã é o pico da situação com uma segunda frente (e mais uma ronda de precipitação forte) e o vento mais forte à medida que a dita Elsa se aproxima.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2019 às 21:17)

Ponto da situação às 21h00

Ao final da tarde/início da noite, uma superfície frontal quente (predomínio da *precipitação estratiforme*) atravessou o litoral norte, atravessa o centro e ainda vai atravessar o sul do continente.

A superfície frontal fria (predomínio da *precipitação convectiva*) organiza-se agora em pleno Oceano Atlântico e desloca-se para leste/nordeste; esta superfície frontal fria é muito activa neste momento, em termos de desenvolvimento de nebulosidade convectiva que origina forte instabilidade. Se se mantiver a actual actividade, esta superfície frontal fria irá atingir o território de Portugal Continental perto da meia - noite, deslocando-se de oeste para leste e afectará inicialmente o litoral norte, progredindo depois durante a madrugada para o sul e para o interior.

Alguns links a consultar:

Radar do IPMA

Imagens de Satélite SAT24

Mapa de descargas eléctricas atmosféricas

Eumetsat Airmass

Cartas sinópticas de superfície


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2019 às 21:23)

Atualizados os avisos para a zona norte e centro do país, *vermelho* para vento por rajadas nas terras altas até *140 km/h*. Nos distritos a sul do Tejo, continua a laranja mas aumenta o aviso de rajada nas terras altas para *130 km/h.
*
Em geral (sem ser só nas terras altas) aviso de rajadas até 100 km/h.


----------



## huguh (18 Dez 2019 às 21:32)

*Acrescentar também algumas alterações nos outros avisos vermelhos*

o* Aviso vermelho *de precipitação para os distritos de Vila Real e Braga que era entre as 12h e as 18h, passou para *entre as 12h e as 21h*.
Viana do Castelo mantém-se *entre as 12h e as 18h*.
Porto e Aveiro passaram a ter *aviso vermelho* para precipitação *entre as 15h e as 21h*


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2019 às 21:36)

Para o Porto e Aveiro foi subido o aviso para vermelho relativamente à precipitação, ficando assim os Distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Vila Real  e Aveiro com o aviso máximo que implica um risco extremo.


----------



## rokleon (19 Dez 2019 às 12:03)

Como será esta tarde. Muita chuva...

https://wxcharts.com/gifs/41YX2qm98k.gif


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2019 às 16:13)

Tempestade realmente severa no interior ibérico:


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2019 às 16:55)

*Nota para os distraídos: esta carta de ventos refere-se à madrugada de sábado, não para hoje.
*


Pek disse:


> Tempestade realmente severa no interior ibérico:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 17:17)

Aristocrata disse:


> Nota para os distraídos: esta carta de ventos refere-se à madrugada de sábado, não para hoje.





E só para complementar : Já referentes à depressão Fabien nomeada pela AEMET


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2019 às 17:23)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Nota para os distraídos: esta carta de ventos refere-se à madrugada de sábado, não para hoje.*



São as rajadas máximas no período de tempo até a madrugada de sábado, mas certamente ocorrerão nesta madrugada de sexta-feira:


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2019 às 17:36)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E só para complementar : Já referentes à depressão Fabien nomeada pela AEMET



Fabien chega no sábado ao meio-dia


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 17:43)

Pek disse:


> Fabien chega no sábado ao meio-dia



Obrigado pela correcção Pek, pensei que já fossem cartas de previsão da mesma


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2019 às 18:32)

Pek disse:


> São as rajadas máximas no período de tempo até a madrugada de sábado, mas certamente ocorrerão nesta madrugada de sexta-feira:


Esclarecido. Como era uma mapa estático enganou-me...


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2019 às 19:04)

O nosso colega @Toby colocou esta imagem da linha de água precipitável que tem estado a afectar o continente no tópico "seguimento meteorológico livre":





Eu olho para ali e parece a génese do "Fabien" a sair do Canadá.
O que me salta à vista é o puxar daquela linha de elevada água precipitável para o norte da península, que deverá ocorrer amanhã.
Dependendo da sua localização, teremos então elevado potencial para precipitações generosas, sendo de esperar que o norte tenha um dia de muita chuva.
Se descer um pouco em latitude, pode ser que o centro tenha mais um dia em cheio e, eventualmente, também o sul tenha outro dia húmido.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Dez 2019 às 23:00)

Para os próximos 3 dias, o modelo ECMWF prevê, com a passagem da tempestade Fabien, acumulados bastante interessantes para o Norte e Centro, mas também para o Alto Alentejo (distritos de Évora e Beja) e para grande parte do Ribatejo.  





Já o GFS prevê que os acumulados também sejam mais generosos nas Beiras, mas não é tão amigo dos Alentejanos.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2019 às 02:15)

* Tempestade FABIAN (previsão não oficial)http://gerotempo.blogspot.com/2019/12/7555-tempestade-fabian.html*





Met Office

O estado do tempo em Portugal Continental será condicionado este Sábado pela passagem de superfícies frontais frias associadas à tempestade FABIAN (967 hPa) que ao meio – dia estará centrada a noroeste da Península Ibérica e em rápido deslocamento para leste; a grande diferença de pressão atmosférica entre o centro da tempestade e as altas pressões atmosféricas no norte de África originará ventos fortes ou muito fortes de sudoeste.
Assim, espera-se um aumento da nebulosidade e ocorrência de precipitação em todo o território de Portugal Continental, progredindo do litoral oeste para as regiões do interior; a precipitação poderá ser temporariamente forte nas regiões do norte e centro. O vento de sudoeste intensificar-se-á, tornando-se forte ou muito forte, com rajadas na ordem dos 90 km/h no litoral e de 140 km/h nas terras altas.
Aumento significativo da ondulação no litoral oeste.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2019 às 14:04)

IPMA

Instabilidade associada à passagem de uma superfície frontal fria, afectando o interior norte e as regiões do centro às 13h00; períodos de chuva, por vezes fortes e acompanhadas de rajadas de vento. A superfície frontal desloca-se para leste e irá afectar ainda as regiões do interior centro e Alto Alentejo, à medida que vai-se debilitando.


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2019 às 10:16)




----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2019 às 19:23)

Incerto onde ocorrerão os maiores acumulados. O cenário é mais dúbio para São Miguel (a 48h a frente está localizada em posições diferentes no GFS/IFS).

De qualquer das formas, e para o G. Central, o cenário previsto requer atenção.

Pelo GFS...

A atmosfera voltará a estar muito instável em altitude, estando por vezes muito saturada.

A precipitação deverá ser estratiforme, podendo ser contínua e pontualmente moderada a forte. Para isto também contribuirá a passagem de alguns núcleos depressionários perto da superfície.

O dia 28 será o pior. É um dia muito favorável a precipitação (também) orográfica.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Dez 2019 às 18:44)

Chegando o fim do ano, parece que há um vislumbre da passagem de uma frente fria daqui a 3 dias.  





As inversões térmicas e os nevoeiros têm os dias marcados.


----------

